# am i thinking right?



## decision2make (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all im new here and really just want someone to listen to me. ive been married for 6 years this past June it was a battle to get this far. Now I am on the verge of leaving him, I am so sad all the time because I do love this man and it hurts so much. he has recently started selling weed and he is gone at least 70% of the day the other 30 he is either sleeping or eating. We have in the last 30 days had sex 1 time for about 10 minutes maybe less. He hasnt ejaculated in about the last 4 month when we would have sex, but then it was days at a time when we would be together.I told him i dont want to be married to a drug dealer-he didnt even offer to stop to save our marriage. i cant have this I go to the local college my major is Mental health and Addiction studies, funny huh? I know I am making the right decision to leave him but i am so scared but so tired of being loney and ignored.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

You are thinking right...leave him. You could get into serious trouble if you are found to be an accomplice. I know it is hard to give up on your marriage, but it looks as if he doesn't give a rat's a$$. Give your love to someone worthy.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, and I'm bettin the sex will not ever get better. I am with a full time alcoholic who also smokes weed occasionally, the sex has deteriorated majorly! don't spend 13 yrs of your life hoping he will change.


----------

